# Hard to find CD’s



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all, does anyone have a go-to site online for finding rare/hard to find cd’s? I’ve been trying to track down “Dvorák: Complete Symphonies, Tone Poems, Overtures & Requiem” the remastered Kertesz on Decca and am having trouble finding anything but 1 on Amazon for $400


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

For example on eBay.co.uk, 

You might consider combining the set of symphonies with a separate double CD of the Requiem etc.

Other possible, European dealers would be
- presto classical
- mdt
- jpc.de
- amazon .de .fr. it. .es .co.uk

I am not familiar with tax fee adminstration, theoretical or real, from Europe to the US.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I use both Amazon and eBay. I don't know of an alternative.

I find that often a search on amazon.de will not return a result. But if I search on another amazon site such as amazon.com or amazon.co.uk and get a hit, I can simply change the domain on the search result back to .de, and the same result will appear from German sellers (where it didn't before). I don't know what sort of algorithms Amazon is using to cause this.

As for eBay, you just have to be patient. The only other place I try is an eBay subsidiary called eBay Kleinanzeigen, which I believe is only available in Germany. It's a site intended for trading and selling small items in the local area, and does not have the fees associated with eBay. I've found a few things here also, but the rare stuff is just as rare as anywhere.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gentlementalman said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a go-to site online for finding rare/hard to find cd's? I've been trying to track down "Dvorák: Complete Symphonies, Tone Poems, Overtures & Requiem" the remastered Kertesz on Decca and am having trouble finding anything but 1 on Amazon for $400


Use this site with the barcode...

http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0028947864592


----------



## Boothvoice (Oct 5, 2015)

Gentlementalman said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a go-to site online for finding rare/hard to find cd's? I've been trying to track down "Dvorák: Complete Symphonies, Tone Poems, Overtures & Requiem" the remastered Kertesz on Decca and am having trouble finding anything but 1 on Amazon for $400


So far I've on,y found it as a download on the Presto Classical website. Been looking for cds packaged as you described myself. you can find the older bix set with just the symphonies at MDT classics for just over 20 bucks through Monday.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Not sure where this outfit is based but they price in dollars -
https://www.classicselect.com/produ...-ak-complete-symphonies-t?variant=21022975814


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's funny that would be out of print. It used to be a primary recommendation in all the guides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2018)

Discogs.com is a good source.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Use this site with the barcode...
> 
> http://www.bookbutler.com/music/compare?ean=0028947864592


Since I have been using bookbutler I have saved a lot of money. I do AISN number off Amazon and Bookbutler spits out the barcode. Also can search the title and conductor. The more ways you search the more interesting things that come up and you may find the work, mis-labeled and it comes up on one or another search parameter.

When I wanted the Muti Nina opera recording, they were scarce and going for several hundred dollars, yet with the help of Bookbutler I found some listed that did not have pictures and picked one up for around $30 shipped!


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I thought you meant the limited edition "pure audio" box set release from 2016. The other "Collectors edition" 2014 box set is easily available from multiple sources for around $30, but the limited edition is not. Here's a link to an outfit that has the "pure audio" Dvorak/Kertesz box set:

https://fishfinemusic.com.au/4830744

And for future reference, here's an outfit that carries rare LPs and CDs & SACDS:

http://audiophile.elusivedisc.com/s...984086&method=and&isort=score&view=grid&srt=0

It's sometimes worth trying Archiv classical music, and Academy Records in New York too.

If sound quality is important to you, these Ambient Surround Sound (AMSI) remasters from Universal Eloquence might interest you, though it's not the complete Kertesz set:

https://www.amazon.de/Dvorak-Syms-K...qid=1516397033&sr=8-5&keywords=dvorak+kertesz


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Biffo said:


> Not sure where this outfit is based but they price in dollars -
> https://www.classicselect.com/produ...-ak-complete-symphonies-t?variant=21022975814


I noticed they are selling the Big Box set downloads for only 99 cents.


----------



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

Josquin13 said:


> I thought you meant the limited edition "pure audio" box set release from 2016. The other "Collectors edition" 2014 box set is easily available from multiple sources for around $30, but the limited edition is not. Here's a link to an outfit that has the "pure audio" Dvorak/Kertesz box set:
> 
> https://fishfinemusic.com.au/4830744
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant the limited edition. Thank you for the links. I'll check them out. And thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gentlementalman said:


> Yes, I meant the limited edition. Thank you for the links. I'll check them out. And thank you everyone for your help.


It's our all pleasure and we all learn things from such questions.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

bigshot said:


> It's funny that would be out of print. It used to be a primary recommendation in all the guides.


 I could have sworn that I saw that set offered as part ofa big box collection recently for a much lower price than quoted above.
downloads are much easier for record companies to deal with from the standpoint of inventory management. I basically started doing downloads for hard to find recordings. I'd rather deal with CDs but now I'm starting to accumulate a bit of a download collection.


----------

